# Port Forward...



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

I have Setup My Own Server, redrose.homelinux.com, and i have SSh, Telnet, FTP, Http and Https setup on it, but only http and ssh are accessable to the outside. i would like these services to be public, and i port forwarded everything, but it will not let it in, it's a linux box and there are no firewalls or anything like that. Any Other Reason?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Why Telnet? 

FTPing to redrose.homelinux.com does bring up a login prompt. 

Https is also working. https://redrose.homelinux.com/


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Just got it to connect to your telnet daemon, and it brings up a login prompt and your welcome message.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

ok then... must be a glitch here... and also resolution, telnet because windows doesn't have a built in SSH client, at my school, i would like to connect, but no SSH, but telnet works fine... i know it's plain text and all, but i don't care...


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Actually, I was thinking about how exploitable that service has been for over 30 years, but I was just curious though. :smile:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

looks like you have the root account disabled. Not that it makes much of a difference...

For what it's worth, you'd really have to have something worth going after for someone to even take the time to try to hack it. And as long as you have everything backed up, and you don't keep any financial stuff on there, you should be fine.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Trust Me, I Do "Security" ... i know of the exploits of telnet... I Know it's plain text and has the ability to send unencrypted data, but my system is a crappy server, really only built for the proxy go get around the school firewall and the telnet to compile scripts(c). but thanks for the concern.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

I understand. I had to use Telnet in college a lot because it seemed like my floppies would only be readable by the computers there 60% of the time. A remote shell account saved my butt one time when it was the submission day for a term paper, and the computers kept asking me if I wish to format my floppy.  Luckily I kept a backup on a arbornet.org account.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

arbornet is still around, one of the few remaining free shell accounts... yeah, if windows would make a built in SSH client, then i would use that purely, but putty is the closest and i cannot load any software on the school computers, so it's telnet for me...


----------

